# Daniel Craig - photocall for 'The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo' in Madrid 04.01.2012 x 18



## Q (5 Jan. 2012)

​

thx isa_ und olyabusha


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Jan. 2012)

tätschel hier und tätschel da  :thx:


----------



## Alea (5 Jan. 2012)

Super Bilder


----------



## baby12 (7 Jan. 2012)

Thanks a lot for the pics!


----------



## mishikov (8 Jan. 2012)

Thanks for Daniel!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (29 Jan. 2012)

Daniel is the best!!! Thank you.


----------

